# Nvidia: An der Börse mehr wert als Intel



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia: An der Börse mehr wert als Intel*

						Wie das Wirtschaftsmagazin Reuters berichtet, liegt der Börsenwert von Nvidia nun erstmals über dem Wert von Intel. Seit Anfang 2020 konnte Nvidia seinen Wert um 73 Prozent steigern, Intel hingegen hat um 10 Prozent verloren. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia: An der Börse mehr wert als Intel*


----------



## Gast1668381003 (9. Juli 2020)

Die Börse. Der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. _*Tesla ist mehr wert als Toyota.*_


----------



## Horst_Koehler (9. Juli 2020)

Da geht nochwas.... mir solls recht sein


----------



## Ripcord (9. Juli 2020)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Börse. Der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. _*Tesla ist mehr wert als Toyota.*_



Oder Facebook. Die Produzieren nichts, es würde also niemandem auffallen wenn die morgen nicht mehr da wären. Sind aber mehr wert als Firmen die lebensnotwendige Medikamente oder Maschinen herstellen.

Die Börse ist nur da um Geld von A nach B zu schieben und selber möglichst viel daran zu verdienen. Ein Spielplatz der Superreichen sozusagen.


----------



## Ripcord (9. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Mit Aktien kann jeder Geld machen ist ganz einfach. 500 mehr im Monat passt schon. Muss sich nur reinfuchsen.



Warum nur 500?


----------



## 4thVariety (9. Juli 2020)

Der Preis von Nvidia Aktien ist in den letzten 5 Jahren um den Faktor 18 gestiegen.
Bei Intel liegt der Faktor bei 1,4.

In dieser Zeit konnte Nvidia immer wieder zeigen, dass es Nachfrage für ihre Produkte gibt und diesen Produkten die Zukunft gehört. Spielekarten, Renderworkstationkarten, GPUs für Supercomputer, Prozessoren für Maschinenlernen und KI.

Intel konnte in diesen 5 Jahren vielleicht eine Nachfrage belegen, aber über die aufregende Zukunft von x86 Prozessoren und wie diese in der Zukunft Rechenoperationen revolutionieren werden spricht keiner.  x86 ist nur noch der Wasserträger in den Supercomputern für spezialisierte Chips, zum beispiel von Nvidia.

Der Aktienmarkt ist immer eine Wette auf die Zukunft. Die jetzige Wette sagt, dass Nvidia besser für die Zukunft aufgestellt ist, als Intel. Man kann dem Zustimmen. Schaut Euch nur die Konsolen an. Die kaufen nicht groß bei Intel ein. Die ordern so viel Grafikkarte wie reinpasst und die CPU ist halt auch mit auf dem Die der Grafikeinheit. Wenn man nur für CPUs bekannt ist, kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Mit Aktien kann jeder Geld machen ist ganz einfach.



Deswegen landen statistisch gesehen über 80% aller Tradingkonten innerhalb kurzer Zeit bei Null. 

Ja, man kann an der Börse viel Geld machen und ja, langfristig steigen alle Kurse gemittelt mehr als sie fallen. Das bedeutet aber ausdrücklich nicht, dass man deswegen nicht auch sehr viel Geld schnell verlieren könnte. Wer in Wirecard investiert war als Beispiel weiß wovon ich rede. Da hat man auch jahrelang gesagt "kaufen und liegen lassen und Jahrzehnte später reich sein" und sonstige Börsensprüche. Das Resultat ist bekannt.

Was die Bewertungen von NVidia, Intel usw. angeht: Aktuell sind wir in den Bewertungsniveaus (also Kapitalisierung pro Gewinn und so weiter) von Tech-Aktien höher als in der Dotcom-Blase im Jahre 2000. Nur mal als völlig wertfreie Feststellung.


----------



## Bevier (9. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Mit Aktien kann jeder Geld machen ist ganz einfach. 500 mehr im Monat passt schon. Muss sich nur reinfuchsen.



Hat ja auch jeder ein paar tausend Euro herumliegen, um sie in Aktien investieren zu können oder gibt dir deine Bank dafür einen Kredit, wenn dein Dispo jeden Monat überzogen ist? Soviel zu "jeder"... -.-


----------



## Lanicya (9. Juli 2020)

Sehr verwirrend,

*"**Das klassische Gaming-Geschäft mit Grafikkarten bleibt aber immer noch der größte Umsatzgeber mit gut 1,3 Milliarden US-Dollar"*

OK, aber 

Wir sind keine Videospiel-Firma, sondern... 





gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2020)

Tech Aktien sind atm eh sehr sportlich bewertet, da bleibt keine Luft mehr für Enttäuschungen. Und auch wenn wir eine (zunächst) leichte Geldentwertung haben ist der Tech boom gerade in relation zur ¨Old-Economy¨ fast obszön.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Mit Aktien kann jeder Geld machen ist ganz einfach. 500 mehr im Monat passt schon. Muss sich nur reinfuchsen.



Man vergesse mal nicht,
für den Reibach des Gewinners,
muss es auch Verlierer geben. 

Dieser ganzer Börsenquark muss radikal ausgemisstet werden.
15% Steuern auf jede Transaktion für lebensnotwendige Unternehmen.

25% auf Infrastruktur- und Bauunternehmen,

60% auf Rüstungsunternehmen.

Zockereinen mit Lebensmitteln sollten generell unter Strafe gestellt werden.


----------



## eclipso (9. Juli 2020)

Leider sagt die reine Marktkapitalisierung, nichts über den tatsächlichen Wert eines Unternehmens aus. Da dürfte Intel Nvidia aufschnupfen.

Das zeigt eigentlich nur auf, wie verrückt es am Aktienmarkt derzeit zugeht. Das hat schon lange nichts mehr mit Unternehmenswerten zu tun, was absolut gefährlich ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man vergesse mal nicht,
> für den Reibach des Gewinners,
> muss es auch Verlierer geben.
> 
> ...


Du hast vergessen, dass man direkt alle Unternehmen verstaatlichen soll. 

Sag mal, bist du es Frau Wagenknecht?

Mal abgesehen davon wird keine Firma gezwungen, zu einer AG zu werden.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Juli 2020)

hast Du Anteile an einer Cryptowährung, eclipso?


----------



## Chatstar (9. Juli 2020)

Intel ist klar angezählt im Kampf mit AMD, deren Wirkungstreffer sich hier offenbaren!


----------



## Infi1337 (9. Juli 2020)

Schön das sich Nvidia Kurs wieder erholt hat nach der kleinen Talfahrt . Ziemlich viel DDR hier unterwegs.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen landen statistisch gesehen über 80% aller Tradingkonten innerhalb kurzer Zeit bei Null.


 Belege für diese Hypothese ? Solche Zahlen gibt es nur bei der Commerzbank die setzten eher auf eine höhere Frauenquote als positive Wertpapierdepot's. 
Die durchschnittliche Entwicklung der Wertpapiere ist aber dramatisch höher als alle Sparkonten und Staatsanleihen etc.pp. Wobei die der großen Techunternehmen immer als Zugpferde gelten. Intel wird sich auch wieder "fangen", to big to fail.




Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Börse. Der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. _*Tesla ist mehr wert als Toyota.*_


 Dadurch das der Musk und Co. das seriös ertragreich gemacht haben wird das Unternehmen immer größer und profitabler werden. 
Die Autobauer zu vergleichen ist eh ein Fehler von Idealisten die eigentlich keine Ahnung haben, das eine ist eher ein Elektrounternehmen die anderen eher Schwerindustrie mit ganz anderen Partnern inklusive Erdölkonzerne teils mit Firmenanteilen.

 Ohne Aktienmarkt, Musks Privatvermögen und staatliche Förderung kann Tesla gar nicht konkurrieren gegen Saudi Aramco und die klassischen Autobauer, dadurch das es aber so aussieht als würde sich doch die E-Mobilität durchsetzten wird Tesla wenn man keine all zu großen Fehler macht diesen Platz an der Spitze behalten, wer soll Tesla dann ablösen VW mit eigenem Stromzähler für mehr Reichweite ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juli 2020)

Infi1337 schrieb:


> Belege für diese Hypothese ?



Gibs bei Google ein, du wirst von Ergebnissen erschlagen. 
Beispiel 90% 90% aller Daytrader verlieren Geld?
Beispiel 80% Warum Day-Trader verlieren und Anleger gewinnen - Finanzen100
Beispiel 95% YouTube

Der genaue Wert ist irrelevant, es ging nur darum dass die meisten Amateure die Traden alles verlieren statt viel zu gewinnen.

Das hat nichts mit Entwicklung von Sparkonten, Wertpapieren, Staatsanleihen oder sonstwas zu tun. Es geht darum dass Leute glauben, durch aktives kaufen/verkaufen in kurzen Zeitfenstern den Markt schlagen zu können weil Geld verdienen an der Börse ja kinderleicht ist. 9 von 10 dieser Personen fallen auf die Schnauze (die 80% die ich oben nannte sind noch eher konservativ).

Probiers aus. Mach dirn Demokonto irgendwo mit Spielgeld und trade damit. Die Chancen sind sehr gut dass du nach wenigen Wochen das Spielgeld verzockt hast.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Juli 2020)

Lanicya schrieb:


> Sehr verwirrend,
> 
> *"**Das klassische Gaming-Geschäft mit Grafikkarten bleibt aber immer noch der größte Umsatzgeber mit gut 1,3 Milliarden US-Dollar"*
> 
> ...


Umsatz ist ja gut und schön, aber wie siehts denn beim Gewinn, bzw. Marge aus...? Beim Gaming dürfte der dank Mittelklasselaptopkarten nicht allzu hoch ausfallen, und selbst der Preis einer 2080 Ti oder Titan V wirkt lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Quadros oder Datacenter Karten - obwohl zumindest teilweise die gleichen Chips, auf jeden Fall Chips vergleichbarer Größe drinstecken.

Bei den HPC-Karten kenne ich die Preisliste nicht, aber hier mal ein paar Quadro-Beispiele: Einen TU102 kann man als Quadro für 4500€ verkaufen, einen TU104 immerhin noch für knapp 2500€. Die Consumermodelle sind bis auf den halbierten Speicher von der Hardware identisch, kosten aber nur ein viertel. Ich denke mal bei den HPC-Karten wird es eher noch profitabler aussehen, wenn man sich die Preisschilder auf den neuen A100 Systemen anguckt.


----------



## Oldtekkno (9. Juli 2020)

Achja die Börse.  Irgendwie fällt mir dazu nur immer ein: "Hätte man damals"  zB Apple Aktien gekauft, Im Jahr 1997 für 0,50€   Wo liegen die grade? 338,70€  
Andererseits ist mein Bruder damals mit 30.000 in den "neuen Markt" eingestiegen. Als Aktien so schön trendy waren und alle mitverdienen wollten. Manch einer möge sich erinnern.  Und quasi alles verloren.


----------



## Dr-Best (9. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Probiers aus. Mach dirn Demokonto irgendwo mit Spielgeld und Trade damit. Die Chancen sind sehr gut dass du nach wenigen Wochen das Spielgeld verzockt hast.



Hab ich getan und aus 20K habe ich dann 128K gemacht, gehört natürlich auch viel glück dazu. Habe z.B. AMD Aktien gekauft, seit dem 928% Gewinn. Nvidia seit kauf 440% Gewinn. Adidas über 200% etc.

Heißt natürlich nicht das ich genauso glück hätte in der wahren Welt  Daher bin ich dort auch noch nicht unterwegs auch wenn es mich natürlich ärgert damals keine AMD Aktien gekauft zu haben obwohl ich fest überzeugt Wahr das es mit ZEN nur Bergauf gehen kann.


----------



## elsihenne (9. Juli 2020)

Zitat: "So wird beispielsweise jeder ab dem Jahr 2024 ausgelieferte neue Mercedes über einen verbauten Chipsatz von Nvidia verfügen."

Oje Oje, hab ich dann "Daimler Experience" an Bord, wo mir Nvidia mit Voreinstellungen in der Motorsteuerung rumpfuscht?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Juli 2020)

Da frag ich mich, wo die ganzen Leute sind, die immer rumschreien, dass AMD so überbewertet ist... Hier hört man von den Kameraden komischerweise nichts


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juli 2020)

Dr-Best schrieb:


> auch wenn es mich natürlich ärgert damals keine AMD Aktien gekauft zu haben obwohl ich fest überzeugt Wahr das es mit ZEN nur Bergauf gehen kann.





Oldtekkno schrieb:


> Achja die Börse.  Irgendwie fällt mir dazu nur  immer ein: "Hätte man damals"  zB Apple Aktien gekauft, Im Jahr 1997  für 0,50€   Wo liegen die grade? 338,70€



Das Problem bei "Rückblicken" ist, dass man meist nur die Positionen auswählt die extrem gut gelaufen sind, selten nur die, die extrem schlecht gelaufen sind (ich "hätte" auch viel mehr Geld mit Apple machen können wenn ich sie länger gehalten hätte, ebenso mit TSMC und ASML die ich auch mal hatte).
Die Realität ist aber, dass die allerallerallermeisten Aktien irgendwo dazwischen rumhampeln, mal rauf mal runter.

Auch die Sprüche mit "musst nur x Jahre drin bleiben" oder "langfristig steigt alles" sind was Einzeltitel angeht halt Quatsch aber eben sehr verbreitet. Ja, die gewichteten Indizes (DAX, S&P usw.) steigen langfristig. Aber die Aktien die da drin sind und deren Gewichtung ist eine andere. Wer 2000 beim Crash in Einzeltiteln war als Beispiel könnte ja meinen hey, heute stehen die Kurse höher als damals. Stimmt - nur sinds jetzt größtrenteils andere Aktien. Die tolle telekom von damals kannste so lange halten wie du willst die wird wahrscheinlich nie mehr den damaligen Stand erreichen.

Gleiches gilt auch für die "der S&P500 macht wieder ein allzeithoch"-Leute. Ja, wird er. Aber schaut unter die Oberfläche: Die Steigerungen des Index basiert im Wesentlichen auf der Handvoll Monsterunternehmen wie beispielsweise der genannten Apple. Die allermeisten Unternehmenskurse des S&P500 haben ihrten Wert _verringert_ während der Index auf neue Höhen geklettert ist. Wenn diese aktuelle Tech-Blase tatsächlich platzen sollte (und Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, Facebook, NVidia, Tesla und so weiter sich wieder ihrem realen Wert nähern) werden die Leitindizes der Welt massiv auf den Deckel bekommen - also deutlich mehr als im letzten März.
Wann das passiert und ob überhaupt weiß ich nicht (und auch sonst keiner), aber aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahrzehnte Börsengeschichte würde es mich persönlich sehr wundern, wenn wir nicht mittelfristig noch einen massiven Abverkauf erleben werden (oder wahlweise ne massive Inflation wenn die Notenbank die WallStreet halt mit Dollars zuschei&#7838;t um die Kurse oben festzutackern).


----------



## eclipso (9. Juli 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> hast Du Anteile an einer Cryptowährung, eclipso?


Ver*a*ft.

Sicherlich ist Reputation ein unterschätzter, immaterieller Wert und vermutlich meinst du Akquisitionswährung bzw. willst darauf hinaus, aber Kapitalerhöhungen durch Anleger (Aktionäre) sind derzeit kaum Ausdruck von Vertrauen, sondern wird auf alles eingehakt wo man schnelles Geld machen kann. Das kann auch gerne nach hinten los gehen. Nv wird es freuen, weil auch das Eigenkapital steigt, nur muss man dann auch erfüllen was man verspricht. War ja in letzter Zeit eher schwierig. Mal abgesehen davon das ich glaube, dass Tech völlig überbewertet wird. Sicherlich bleibt eine Übernahme erstmal ausgeschlossen.

Sei es wie es sei, der Markt spielt einfach verrückt und richtet sich schon lange nicht mehr danach, was Unternehmen wirklich Wert sind oder was sie leisten, zu leisten im Stande sind. Datacenter ist keine Größe mit der man stetig wächst (nur soviel dazu)...dafür sind die Perioden viel zu lang, wo man neue Hardware stetig braucht.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich, wo die ganzen Leute sind, die immer rumschreien, dass AMD so überbewertet ist... Hier hört man von den Kameraden komischerweise nichts


Ist sie, nur wird darüber nicht berichtet. Die Kursverluste können mit dem Cryptomarkt zusammenhängen. Nv oder AMD sind also Sternschnuppen, statt denn Börsensuperstars, egal was sie behaupten. Aktien wie Nv, Tesla und AMD werden mächtig gehypt und die operative Performance hält bei allen drei kaum mit den Kursgewinnen mit. Das ist Zündstoff für Warnsignale, siehe Free-Cash-Flow. Wichtiger sind liquide Mittel die alle drei nicht haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

Oldtekkno schrieb:


> Andererseits ist mein Bruder damals mit 30.000 in den "neuen Markt" eingestiegen. Als Aktien so schön trendy waren und alle mitverdienen wollten. Manch einer möge sich erinnern.  Und quasi alles verloren.



Bei meine Eltern war das damals Infineon Aktien, aber Gott sei dank keine hohe Beträge ,waren nur  1 1/2  monatsgehälter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juli 2020)

Ein in der Vergangenheit sehr gutes Zeichen für einen bevorstehenden Crash bzw. Platzen einer Blase war immer, dass Horden von Privatanlegern auf einmal die Börse entdeckten und mitmachen wollten und Mainstreammedien das propagierten. Das war bei der Dotcomblase so als Mutti und Papi die Telekom kauften weil in der BILD als "Volksaktie" verschrien. Das war bei der Immobilienkrise so als Massen von Privatleuten der USA Hauskredite ohne jede Sicherheit aufnahmen und die letzten paar Wochen laufen Millionen von Privatanlegern in den USA in die Wallstreet über robinhood und vergleichbare Portale und pumpen all ihr Erspartes in den NasDaQ. Die großen Hedgefonds oder Leute wie Buffett sind dagegen weitgehend kaum investiert bzw. haben kaum/nicht zugekauft.

Demnächst werden wir dann sehen, ob die Horden von robinhoodern Recht haben oder die Profis von Blackrock und vergleichbaren die sich aktuell freuen, ihr Zeug noch sehr teuer verkaufen zu können.

Mir würde aktuell kein Beispiel der Geschichte einfallen, wo die Privatleute am Ende gewonnen haben. Vielleicht kommt ja alles anders aber ich schätze die Chance eher hoch ein, dass in nem halben Jahr (wenn auch dem letzten klar wird dass es keine V-Erholung der Wirtschaft geben wird, eher eine 2. Welle an Corona kommt denn ein wirksamer Impfstoff, Börsen-Trump die Wahl verliert und die Isolvenzen rollen) wieder alle die gesagt haben "diesmal ist alles anders!" am heulen sind wenn sie -50% und mehr im Depot stehen haben.


----------



## Oldtekkno (9. Juli 2020)

Aktien: Gefaehrliche Parallele - wiederholt sich Geschichte, folgen 3 Jahre Crash - FOCUS Online

Ich würd nicht mehr kaufen im Moment.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (9. Juli 2020)

Meinst du man kann mit der Vergangenheit vergleichen? Der Aktienmarkt ist heute ein anderer. Viele Privatanleger sind skeptisch so wie du. Aber es wird Unmengen an Geld ins System gepumpt, und jede Menge Geld wartet noch an der Seitenlinie. Ich vermute das du dich irrst. Wir werden sehen


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Juli 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Ist sie, nur wird darüber nicht berichtet. Die Kursverluste können mit dem Cryptomarkt zusammenhängen. Nv oder AMD sind also Sternschnuppen, statt denn Börsensuperstars, egal was sie behaupten. Aktien wie Nv, Tesla und AMD werden mächtig gehypt und die operative Performance hält bei allen drei kaum mit den Kursgewinnen mit. Das ist Zündstoff für Warnsignale, siehe Free-Cash-Flow. Wichtiger sind liquide Mittel die alle drei nicht haben.



Ist sie eben nicht, du hast halt nur absolut keine Ahnung, wie so viele hier 
Zum einen ist AMD alles andere als eine Sternschnuppe, einfach mal die Kennzahlen anschauen, die sich seitdem Lisa Su CEO ist merklich gebessert haben (und zwar in allen Bereichen!).
Die positive Entwicklung bei AMD sieht man vor allem an der Entwicklung der Eigenkapitalquote, die 2014 noch 4,96% betrug und jetzt bei 46,9% ist.
AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES) Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net
Was im übrigen auch deiner Aussage nach nicht genügend Liquiden Mitteln widerspricht, denn Eigenkapital kann zur Not aufgebraucht werden, Fremdkapital nicht.
Von daher nein AMD steht nicht schlecht dar, sie machen strategisch aktuell alles richtig.


----------



## rum (9. Juli 2020)

Gut für NVidia, dass sie so schnell so viel Wert geworden sind. Fragt sich halt, wo das Kapital für eine derartige Steiegerung her gekommen ist. Freut sicher auch die NVidia-Fans. 

AMD gehts auch etwas besser, zumindest schreiben sie nicht mehr so viel rote Zahlen! 

Im Prinzip könnte NVidia ja nun das Ganze mal an Ihre Kunden zurück geben und die nächsten 2-3 Generationen ihrer Spieler-Grafiklösungen für die Hälfte der Vorgänger-Generation verkaufen. Das wär mal was, womit die mich echt beeindrucken könnten. Also RT und DLSS ist auch toll, aber sowas wär mal richtig was! Da würde ich wirklich große, glasige Augen bekommen ...


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (9. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei meine Eltern war das damals Infineon Aktien, aber Gott sei dank keine hohe Beträge ,waren nur  1 1/2  monatsgehälter.


Hää? Infineon war mal kurz bei ca. 60Cent, und sind heute bei über 20€.


----------



## Nuallan (9. Juli 2020)

Oldtekkno schrieb:


> Aktien: Gefaehrliche Parallele - wiederholt sich Geschichte, folgen 3 Jahre Crash - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ich würd nicht mehr kaufen im Moment.



Also wenn einem der "renomierte" Focus erzählt man solle nicht kaufen ist das wahrscheinlich genau der Moment wo man kaufen sollte.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juli 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Hää? Infineon war mal kurz bei ca. 60Cent, und sind heute bei über 20€.





Ausgabepreis war ja damals nicht 60 cent. oder weißt du das net?     
Infineon-Aktie unter Ausgabekurs - PC-WELT

die waren  mal 90 euro, meine eltern haben aber nicht verkauft und stattdessen gehalten.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein in der Vergangenheit sehr gutes Zeichen für einen bevorstehenden Crash bzw. Platzen einer Blase war immer, dass Horden von Privatanlegern auf einmal die Börse entdeckten und mitmachen wollten und Mainstreammedien das propagierten. Das war bei der Dotcomblase so als Mutti und Papi die Telekom kauften weil in der BILD als "Volksaktie" verschrien. Das war bei der Immobilienkrise so als Massen von Privatleuten der USA Hauskredite ohne jede Sicherheit aufnahmen und die letzten paar Wochen laufen Millionen von Privatanlegern in den USA in die Wallstreet über robinhood und vergleichbare Portale und pumpen all ihr Erspartes in den NasDaQ. Die großen Hedgefonds oder Leute wie Buffett sind dagegen weitgehend kaum investiert bzw. haben kaum/nicht zugekauft.
> 
> Demnächst werden wir dann sehen, ob die Horden von robinhoodern Recht haben oder die Profis von Blackrock und vergleichbaren die sich aktuell freuen, ihr Zeug noch sehr teuer verkaufen zu können.


Ich denke mal nur sehr wenige werden abstreiten, dass die Blase irgendwann platzt. Die Preisfrage ist das wann, nicht das ob. Ich habe schon letztes Jahr gedacht, dass Tesla unfassbar überbewertet ist (auch wenn ich Teslas persönlich klasse finde). Der Wert hat sich mittlerweile verdreifacht. Sicher, irgendwann kommt der GAU, aber ob das übermorgen passiert, oder erst in drei Jahren, nachdem sich der Kurs nochmal verzehnfacht hat, weiß halt niemand.

Hinterher ist man dann immer schlauer. Ich ärgere mich auch, nicht vor zehn Jahren mal den PC zum Bitcoin Schürfen abgestellt zu haben. Wer damals einen vernünftigen PC eine Woche halt laufen lassen, und jetzt die erschürften Coins wiederfindet, hat nach heutigem Kursstand ausgesorgt. Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette und so...


----------



## AdelskroneExport (10. Juli 2020)

Komm in die WA-Gruppe


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (10. Juli 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist sie eben nicht, du hast halt nur absolut keine Ahnung, wie so viele hier
> Zum einen ist AMD alles andere als eine Sternschnuppe, einfach mal die Kennzahlen anschauen, die sich seitdem Lisa Su CEO ist merklich gebessert haben (und zwar in allen Bereichen!).
> Die positive Entwicklung bei AMD sieht man vor allem an der Entwicklung der Eigenkapitalquote, die 2014 noch 4,96% betrug und jetzt bei 46,9% ist.
> AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES) Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net
> ...



Und du bist natürlich ein Experte....
Du solltest vielleicht mal alle Zahlen zu rate ziehen und dann nochmal darüber nachdenken. AMD hat eine sehr gute Entwicklung genommen aber letzten Endes ist diese Aktie extrem hoch bewertet für, dass was man tatsächlich abliefert.
AMD hat eine Bilanzsumme von 6mrd aber eine Kapitalisierung von 54mrd. Das ist schon eine große diskrepanz und die Kapitalisierung liegt bei rund 1/4 von Intel. Blickt man zu Intel liegen dort bei 130mrd Bilanzsumme 56,77% Eigenkapitalquote vor. Das sind Welten unterschied. Ich vermute mal das eclipso auch darauf hinaus wollte. Nvidia, AMD etc. haben einfach nicht Ansatzweise die liquiden Mittel die sie bei der Marktkapitalisierung typischerweise mitbringen müssten. Die Quote ist dafür erstmal zweitrangig.
Dazu kommen Umsatz, Gewinn, Marge etc. alles besser bei den blauen. Das einzige was AMD vorweisen kann ist ein ordentliches Wachstum in den letzten Jahren und das Potenzial weiterhin zu wachsen und Marktanteile zu gewinnen, da Intel massiv unter Druck gerät. Aber rechtfertigt sowas bereits eine Bewertung auf 1/4 des größten Halbleiterherstellers der Welt?


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2020)

Also Leute, ich bin schwer enttäuscht, wenn ich sehe, was hier für Beiträge gepostet und geliked werden. "Die Börse. Der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt" - das zeugt von Ignoranz - ich verrate euch mal was: Eine Aktie ist realer als ein Geldschein, weil es sich um einen Anteil an einem Unternehmen handelt und einen Anteil am Unternehmensgewinn verbrieft - die Dividende. Während Bargeld FIAT-Geld ist - letztlendlich nur bedrucktes Papier das mal beliebig ausgetauscht werden kann. Bei einer Währungsreform bleiben Unternehmen erstmal erhalten - auch wenn die Aktienwerte wahrscheinlich erstmal nach unten gehen werden. 

Und zum Thema "80% der Tradingkonten sind schnell auf 0" - Stichwort Indexinvesting bzw. ETFs mit passiven Langfristinvestieren ist was ich tue - und wenn die Kurse um 50% einbrechen freue ich mich, dass ich günstig nachkaufen kann. Langfristig kann man wahrscheinlich mit einem breit diversizifierten Index (Bspw. MSCI World) gut Rendite machen. Wer in so einen Index investiert, ist an mehreren 1000 Firmen beteiligt, in denen Millionen Menschen in vielen Ländern der Welt arbeiten. 

Das hat nichts mit Casino-Zockerei zu tun, sondern ist ein Fundament unseres Wohlstandes - die Möglichkeit, über Börsengänge Eigenkapital von Investoren einzusammeln, um eine Geschäftsidee zu realiseren und wachsen zu können. 
Wirecard ist ein Einzelnes Unternehmen, das versagt hat und die Anteilseigner = Aktionäre müssen dafür eben bluten. Ein Unternehmen mit ein paar hundert Mitarbeitern, womit man natürlich ein Risiko eingeht, wenn man Aktien davon kauft. Natürlich ist auch der umgekehrte Weg möglich, Überrendite, wenn man das richtige Untenehmen auswählt (Nvidia Anfang des Jahres, Tesla, Amazon in 2000, ...). Mit einem breit aufgestellten ETF rechnte ich mit 5%- - 8% pro Jahr (wenn man mindestens 15 Jahre drin bleibt).


----------



## 4thVariety (10. Juli 2020)

Je mehr Geld die Notenbanken zur Bewältigung der Finanzkrise in den Markt gepumpt haben, umso mehr sind die Aktienkurse hoch. Das sagt mir, dass wenn es zum Treffen kommt, der Markt immer kleiner werdende Beteiligungen an einer Firma höher im  Wert einschätzt, als inflationär gedrucktes Geld.

Es zeigt leider auch, dass sich das Geld nicht bei allen Teilnehmern der Wirtschaft verteilt und dort zirkuliert, sondern dass es sich weiterhin konzentriert. Ein Teil der Wirtschaft schwimmt im Geld und weiß nicht wohin damit, aus Sicht eines anderen Teils der Bevölkerung herrscht Geldmangel. Das spielt es für das System Börse keine Rolle wie viel Gewinner es erzeugt, wer im Geschäft bleiben will macht sich besser nicht zu viel Feinde. Das gilt für Diktatoren, genauso wie die Börse. Zu Krisenzeiten schafft es die Börse halt nicht genug Profiteure zu erzeugen die dann das System stützen können. Im Gegenteil, die Börse zieht sich derzeit massiv den Zorn des Teils der Gesellschaft zu die sich nicht als wirtschaftliche Gewinner sehen. 

Wartet mal wie das wird wenn es Winter wird und jeder wegen einer Erkältung schnupft und hustet und gleichzeitig Corona immer noch wütet.


----------



## BxBender (10. Juli 2020)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich bin schwer enttäuscht, wenn ich sehe, was hier für Beiträge gepostet und geliked werden. "Die Börse. Der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt" - das zeugt von Ignoranz - ich verrate euch mal was: Eine Aktie ist realer als ein Geldschein, weil es sich um einen Anteil an einem Unternehmen handelt und einen Anteil am Unternehmensgewinn verbrieft - die Dividende. Während Bargeld FIAT-Geld ist - letztlendlich nur bedrucktes Papier das mal beliebig ausgetauscht werden kann. Bei einer Währungsreform bleiben Unternehmen erstmal erhalten - auch wenn die Aktienwerte wahrscheinlich erstmal nach unten gehen werden.
> 
> Und zum Thema "80% der Tradingkonten sind schnell auf 0" - Stichwort Indexinvesting bzw. ETFs mit passiven Langfristinvestieren ist was ich tue - und wenn die Kurse um 50% einbrechen freue ich mich, dass ich günstig nachkaufen kann. Langfristig kann man wahrscheinlich mit einem breit diversizifierten Index (Bspw. MSCI World) gut Rendite machen. Wer in so einen Index investiert, ist an mehreren 1000 Firmen beteiligt, in denen Millionen Menschen in vielen Ländern der Welt arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Aktienhandel ist und bleibt ein großes Risikogeschäft. 
Mein Vater wollte auch mal seine Rente damit sichern, indem er Empfehlungen gefolgt ist, jetzt ist das Geld futsch.
Es gibt genug historische Belege und Verfilmungen (auf wahren Begebenheiten), dass Aktionäre an der Börse oft reine Geldgeier sind.
Und wer es nicht ist und einfach nur dort als Angestellter arbeitet, der will aber auch schließlich nur seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen.
Das Geld kommt von anderen Menschen, die für einen arbeiten müssen, um mit dessen Überschuss diese Personen dann mit durchzufüttern. Ist bei Versicherungen genauso.
Hört sich jetzt blöd an, ist aber im Prinzip doch so.
Ich denke nicht, dass jemand den barmherzigen Samariter spielt, und dann sein Geld an der Börse in ein Unternehmen pumpt, nur um ihm unter die Arme zu greifen zu wollen.
Wer eine soziale Ader hat, tätigt eher nebenher gemeinnützige Arbeit für umsonst, oder spendet eben Geld.
Jeder möchte am Ende des Tages seinen Profit und Reibach damit machen.
Das ist das Prinzip des Gebens und Nehmens. Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen.
Dieses gilt für jeden von uns, auch für mich, der ich eine uralte, fondsgebundene Lebensversicherung, mit Auszahlung zur Rente, rumliegen habe.
Ich selbst warte also darauf, dass andere Menschen mit meinem Geld möglichst viel erarbeiten, damit es mir später einmal etwas besser geht, als mit dem selbst erwirtschafteten Geld an sich.
Also mehr für mich durch möglichst wenig eigenes Zutun, auf Kosten anderer.
Und der Mittelsmann in der Versicherung, oder aber halt an der Börse, verdient an beiden Seiten gleichzeitig mit und trägt überhaupt kein Risiko, während Firma und Anteilsträger je zur Hälfte das Risioko aufteilen.
Einige schauen da vielleicht noch auf eine faire Win-Win Situation, andere wollen lediglich den größtmöglichen Gewinn abschröpfen.
Aktienpapiere sind übrigens nicht besser oder "wertiger" als Geld in der Hand oder auf der Bank.
Man kann damit lediglich schneller oder mehr Geld machen, oder auch verlieren.
Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass es eine schlechte Investition ist, auf keinen Fall.
Wer wirklich Personen mit Geschäftsmodellen udn Firmengründungen helfen will, investiert aber eher in diese Kickstarterprojekte für Start-Ups, anstatt in bereits existierende, (große) Unternehmen.
Aber selbst diese Menschen in dieser TV-Sendung, die sich mehrere Leute mit ihren Ideen anhören udn denen dann ihr Geld geben, sieben selbstverständlich die risikoärmsten und erfolgsversprechensten Goldesel heraus.
Auch dort wird nicht wirklich einfach nur Geld "verschenkt", man verspricht sich was davon.
Das möchte ich jetzt mal als allgemeine Einschätzung und Meinugn meinerseits losgeworden sein, ohne Aktienhandel udn Co. per se als schlecht darstellen zu wollen.
Schwarze und weiße Schafe etc. gibt es schließlich überall, beruflich und auch privat.


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Mit Aktien kann jeder Geld machen ist ganz einfach. 500 mehr im Monat passt schon. Muss sich nur reinfuchsen.



Geld machen kann man nur wenn man selber auch Geld hat. Die angestellte Krankenschwester, die monatlich 50 Euro per Aktiensparen zur Seite legt kann wird auch in 30 Jahren keine 500 Euro Rendite pro Monat erzielen.


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Geld machen kann man nur wenn man selber auch Geld hat. Die angestellte Krankenschwester, die monatlich 50 Euro per Aktiensparen zur Seite legt kann wird auch in 30 Jahren keine 500 Euro Rendite pro Monat erzielen.



Wenn sie 7% Rendite p.a. erzielt, würde sie nach 30 Jahren knapp 60.000 € angespart haben.
Man kann von seinem Depot jährlich 4% entnehmen, um mininmalen RoR (Risk of Ruin) zu haben. 
60.000€ * 4% = 2.400€ / Jahr. 
2400 € / 12 Monate = 200 € / Monat. Immerhin, nicht 500 €, aber 200 €. 
Immerhin, das ist gar nicht schlecht, natürlich greift Vater Staat auch zu und verlängt noch ca. 27% Kapitalertragssteuer, was sich auf die Rendite auswirkt (was über 801 € Freibetrag hinübergeht). 
Aber manchem hier, kanns ja gar nicht genug Steuern geben.


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man möchte:
AMD war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine reine Zockeraktie. Niemand hat diesen kommenden Erfolg so wirklich vorhergesehen (bzw. dran geglaubt), ansonsten hätten die Leute ja schon vorher wie blöd die Aktien gekauft.

Bayer ist im Prinzip im Moment auch so ein Kandidat. Viel Risiko, aber eben auch große Chance.
Aber Hand aufs Herz: wer hier würde jetzt viel Geld in Bayer investieren? Machen wohl nur Leute die das Geld als "Spielgeld" über haben.
Wie schon geschrieben: solche Atkien, die sehr viel Gewinn bringen können sind Zockeraktien. Davon sollte jeder normale Kleinanleger die Finger lassen.


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Wenn sie 7% Rendite p.a. erzielt, würde sie nach 30 Jahren knapp 60.000 € angespart haben.
> Man kann von seinem Depot jährlich 4% entnehmen, um mininmalen RoR (Risk of Ruin) zu haben.
> 60.000€ * 4% = 2.400€ / Jahr.
> 2400 € / 12 Monate = 200 € / Monat. Immerhin, nicht 500 €, aber 200 €.
> ...



Welches Unternehmen bringt 7% Rendite? Die großen wie VW, Coca Cola, & Co bringen alle höchstens 4%. Tesla, amazon & Co schütten gar keine Rendite aus, also 0%.
Unternehmen mit 7% Rendite haben meist nen über Jahre fallenden Aktienkurs, da bezahlt man also indirekt für die höhere Rendite.
Kursgewinne von Aktien dagegen werden erst realisiert wenn du wirklich verkaufst, bringt der Krankenschwester also erst was wenn sie in Rente geht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2020)

Rendite ist nicht Dividende.
Rendite hast du auch wenn der Aktienkurs steigt und du anschließend verkaufst. Das bekommt z.B. Tesla zur Zeit ziemlich gut hin.


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Welches Unternehmen bringt 7% Rendite? Die großen wie VW, Coca Cola, & Co bringen alle höchstens 4%. Tesla, amazon & Co schütten gar keine Rendite aus, also 0%.
> Unternehmen mit 7% Rendite haben meist nen über Jahre fallenden Aktienkurs, da bezahlt man also indirekt für die höhere Rendite.
> Kursgewinne von Aktien dagegen werden erst realisiert wenn du wirklich verkaufst, bringt der Krankenschwester also erst was wenn sie in Rente geht.



Rendite ergibts sich aus Divenden + Kursgewinnen. Die historische Rendite eines weltweit gestreuten Index liegt bei 7% - 8% pro Jahr. Das heißt nicht, dass es in Zukunft auch so sein wird, ist aber ein guter Indikator dafür. 
Dein Beispiel mit der Krankenschwester war "sie spart 30 Jahre lang 50 Euro im Monat, um dann vom Investement zu leben". Ich habe gesagt: die Ansparphase dauert 30 Jahre, danach entnimmt sie jährlich 4% von ihrem Depot, dass höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auf 0% gehen wird, sie kann das dann an ihre Kinder vererben, wenn sie stirbt (ein weiterer Vorteil von Aktien vs. Rentenversicherungen).


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

Ja ok aber wenn jemand von 200 Euro / Monat spricht gehe ich auch von Dividende aus. Denn Gewinne durch Kurse sind erstmal nur fiktive Zahlen, die werden erst real wenn man tatsächlich verkauft und bringen einen keine "monatlichen" Zahlungen.
Aber im Prinzip habt ihr Recht, ich meinte natürlich Dividende und nicht Rendite (sorry für die Verwirrung).


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Juli 2020)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Börse. Der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. _*Tesla ist mehr wert als Toyota.*_



Das Ganze nennt sich dann "Geld-Blase", in der wir alle schwimmen, und gegen die die Immobilienblase von 2008 wie die Erdkugel gegen einen Kirschkern anmutet...
Viele "Firmen" sind um den Faktor 10 und mehr an den Börsen überbewertet...aber solange nichts "crasht", läuft das Spiel weiter...
Ein weiterer "Tropfen" sind auch die derzeitigen Billionen, welche als Kredite und "Unterstützung" seitens der Regierungen in die Wirtschaft gepumpt werden...alles Blasen-Geld, dessen reeller Gegenwert vielleicht nie, oder erst in Jahrzehnten geschaffen wird.

mfg


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2020)

Ein Akteinkurs stellt die zukunftsgerichtete Erwartung dar, nicht den aktuellen Wert. Diese Erwartung ist oft nur ein Hype.


----------



## eclipso (10. Juli 2020)

Eine Entnahme von 500 Euro pro Monat und oder einer Rendite von 7% entspricht einer Verdreifachung pro Monat (ich frag mich, was man an Tagen oder insgesamt Monaten macht, wo man im Minus landet), mal das Ausgangskapital nicht betrachtet, müsste man immer auf die höchsten Investments setzen und alles was eine Krankenschwester verdient, in Aktien investieren und sich den ganzen Tag damit umher schlagen. Was sie dann isst und wo sie wohnt, keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich Hotel Mama.

Der Großteil der monatlich Beiträge aus seinem Depot entnimmt, ist in bärigen Zeiten nach 2 Jahren Pleite. Anscheinend gibt es auf PCGH zu Hauf Aktien Millionäre.



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Das Ganze nennt sich dann "Geld-Blase", in der wir alle schwimmen...


Ein paar hier sollten sich was bestimmte Titel und Firmen angeht, mal mit dem Begriff "structured products" auseinandersetzen. Ich frage mich, wie die Politik auf den nächsten Blasencrash regieren will, mit Zinssenkung? Wohin, auf -5?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mir würde aktuell kein Beispiel der Geschichte einfallen, wo die Privatleute am Ende gewonnen haben. Vielleicht kommt ja alles anders aber ich schätze die Chance eher hoch ein, dass in nem halben Jahr (wenn auch dem letzten klar wird dass es keine V-Erholung der Wirtschaft geben wird, eher eine 2. Welle an Corona kommt denn ein wirksamer Impfstoff, Börsen-Trump die Wahl verliert und die Isolvenzen rollen) wieder alle die gesagt haben "diesmal ist alles anders!" am heulen sind wenn sie -50% und mehr im Depot stehen haben.



Die Börse produziert keine eigenen Werte; das langfristige Mittel aller Kurse kann somit maximal die reale Wertschöpfung/Inflation abzüglich der nicht unerheblichen Kosten des Börsenhandels selbst betragen. Alles, was an Kurssteigerungen darüber hinaus geht, sind Umverteilungen innerhalb der Aktionäre &#8211; der dümmere verliert etwas, der schlauere gewinnt es. Wie oft Privatpersonen, die sich im Jahr in etwa so viel mit der Materie aussetzen können, wie ein Profi an einem Wochenende, die schlaueren Entscheidungen machen und reich werden, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen.


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Eine Entnahme von 500 Euro pro Monat und oder einer Rendite von 7% entspricht einer Verdreifachung pro Monat (ich frag mich, was man an Tagen oder insgesamt Monaten macht, wo man im Minus landet), mal das Ausgangskapital nicht betrachtet, müsste man immer auf die höchsten Investments setzen und alles was eine Krankenschwester verdient, in Aktien investieren und sich den ganzen Tag damit umher schlagen. Was sie dann isst und wo sie wohnt, keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich Hotel Mama.
> 
> Der Großteil der monatlich Beiträge aus seinem Depot entnimmt, ist in bärigen Zeiten nach 2 Jahren Pleite. Anscheinend gibt es auf PCGH zu Hauf Aktien Millionäre.
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Ansparphase (30 Jahre im Beispiel) und eine Entnahmephase (danach bis zum Tod).
Die durschnittliche jährliche Rendite ist 7% (sowohl beim Sparen und beim Entnehmen), aber entnehmen tut man nur 4%, damit lässt man dem Depot auch in Bärenzeiten genug Fleisch, damit es sich wieder erholen kann. 

Die 4%, die man entnimmt können auch durch Verkäufe realisiert werden und nicht mehr nur durch Dividenden.


----------



## facopse (10. Juli 2020)

Auch Profis können Verluste einfahren, gerade wenn sie glauben, schlauer als der Markt zu sein.
Um an der Börse erfolgreich teilzunehmen, braucht es an sich nur Konsequenz (Diversifikation, Sparraten), viel Geduld und etwas Mut. Dazu muss man kein Profi sein, sondern es braucht nur das richtige Mindset.

Und leider ist es nun mal überall so in der Welt. Der Dümmere ackert sich ab für den Schlaueren. Das ist aber nicht alleine die Schuld des Schlaueren, sondern der Dümmere trägt nun mal auch die volle Verantwortung für seine weniger cleveren Entscheidungen und Handlungen und deren Konsequenzen. 
Ist nicht nur an der Börse so.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Juli 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Ich selbst warte also darauf, dass andere Menschen mit meinem Geld möglichst viel erarbeiten, damit es mir später einmal etwas besser geht, als mit dem selbst erwirtschafteten Geld an sich.
> Also mehr für mich durch möglichst wenig eigenes Zutun, auf Kosten anderer.



Ganz so ist es nicht: Wenn Du Geld investierst, dann wird dieses Geld dazu benutzt, mehr erwirtschaften zu können. Es ist nicht so, dass Du quasi nur dafür "bezahlst", damit andere für Dich Geld erwirtschaften. Dein Geld selbst erwirtschaftet in Form von Investitionen. 

Aber was auf den Aktienmärkten (und in den Crypto-Währungen) passiert, ist etwas ganz anderes: Hier wird nicht mehr in die Firma investiert, hier wird schlicht nur darauf gewettet, dass die Firma wertvoller wird bzw. genügend Menschen daran glauben, dass sie diesen Wert hat. Letztlich ist die Aktie (oder Cryptowährung) eine (künstlich) begrenzte Ressource und man hat eine Nachfrage erzeugt, die das Angebot deutlich übersteigt - also steigt der Preis. Ob der Preis noch gerechtfertigt ist, spielt gar keine Rolle, so lange es genügend Spekulanten gibt, die auf den Zug aufspringen.

Deswegen halte ich mich da komplett raus aus diesem Markt. Ich mag keine Wetten und ich mag keinen Markt um künstlich begrenzte Ressourcen mit künstlich übersteigerter Nachfrage. Das Prinzip ist mir zuwider.


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2020)

Warren Buffet hat mal gesagt: "Die Börse ist ein Umverteilungsmechanismus - es wird Geld verteilt von den Ungeduldigen zu den Geduldigen". Wer meint, mit Zocken das schnelle Vermögen zu machen gehört zur ersten Kategorie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia: An der Börse mehr wert als Intel*


Börsenwerte sind immer Spekulationen darauf, wie sich das Geschäft in der Zukunft entwickeln wird. Intel ist ein Brett, hat in den letzten Jahren aber gegen AMD massiv Federn lassen müssen und hat über Jahre den 10nm Prozess nicht in den Griff bekommen. So etwas kostet Vertrauen. Nvidia dagegen scheint den Sprung in Automotiv und autonomes Fahren zu schaffen. Letzteres aber meiner Einschätzung nach keineswegs erfolgreich. Ebenso offen ist, wie sich die Grafikkartensparte von Intel entwickeln wird.

Von daher ist es nur eine temporäre Momentaufnahme, dass kann und wird sich sehr schnell wieder ändern. Schaut man sich die Kursverläufe der letzten 5 Jahre an, sieht man bei Intel einen stetigen und soliden Anstieg, Nvidia dagegen ist sehr von einzelnen Ereignissen abhängig. Der Einbruch zum Ende der Miningäre war erheblich. So schnell geht es rauf und wieder runter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Juli 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Und du bist natürlich ein Experte....



Ich kenn mich durchaus aus und weiß wann andere Leute scheiß verzapfen  So wie du das hier wohl auch vorhast...
Brauchst dir nur mal alte Threads anschauen, wo die Leute bei 20€ schon geschrien haben AMD ist massiv überbewertet und ich es verneint habe und wo stehen wir jetzt? Dafür muss man halt etwas tiefer blicken.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mal alle Zahlen zu rate ziehen und dann nochmal darüber nachdenken. AMD hat eine sehr gute Entwicklung genommen aber letzten Endes ist diese Aktie extrem hoch bewertet für, dass was man tatsächlich abliefert.



Auch wenn ich nur eine Zahl (in meinen Augen eine bedeutende Zahl, da sie aufzeigt, dass es sich um ein gesundes Unternehmen handelt, auch wenn die EK/FK-Quote immer branchenspezifisch ist) aufgezeigt habe, so heißt das nicht, dass ich mir die anderen Zahlen nicht angeschaut habe.
Dann nimm noch die Bruttomarge:
Von Q1/18 bis Q4/19 von 36% auf 45% gestiegen und das ist ein sehr beachtlicher wert, bedenkt man, dass die Margenstarken Server CPU Verkäufe noch ansteigen.
amd bruttomarge - Bing
Der KGV als wichtiger Kurstreiber hat sich auch stark verbessert, also wie du es drehen und wenden möchtest, da ist nichts unterbewertet...
Zum einen wird hier auch die Inflation völlig außer acht gelassen, die Notenbanken pumpen massiv Geld in die Märkte was früher oder später zu einer deutlichen Abwertung der Währung führen wird.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> AMD hat eine Bilanzsumme von 6mrd aber eine Kapitalisierung von 54mrd. Das ist schon eine große diskrepanz und die Kapitalisierung liegt bei rund 1/4 von Intel. Blickt man zu Intel liegen dort bei 130mrd Bilanzsumme 56,77% Eigenkapitalquote vor. Das sind Welten unterschied. Ich vermute mal das eclipso auch darauf hinaus wollte. Nvidia, AMD etc. haben einfach nicht Ansatzweise die liquiden Mittel die sie bei der Marktkapitalisierung typischerweise mitbringen müssten. Die Quote ist dafür erstmal zweitrangig.



Da outet sich mal wieder jemand der keine Ahnung hat. Zum einen müsstest du bei nvidia bei dem Argument viel massiver intervenieren, dass der Kurs viel zu hoch ist (tut nur irgendwie keiner, immer nur bei AMD, was für ein Zufall aber auch), zum einen sagt der Bilanzwert und die Marktkapitalisierung nur bedingt etwas aus.
Als Beispiel:
Du hast eine Firma mit einer Bilanzsumme von 6 Milliarden und machst sehr begehrte CPU/GPU etc Designs die weltweit begehrt sind und jeder lizensiert und haben will, weil sie einfach das beste sind. Du verdienst viel Kohle damit und machst 5 Milliarden Gewinn jedes Jahr, die du als Dividende an deine Anteilseigner ausschüttest. Jetzt rate mal wie deine Marktkapitalisierung an der Börse sein wird, ich gebe dir einen Tipp, es wird mehr wie 6 Milliarden sein. In der Marktkapitalisierung stecken immer Chancen und Potenzial mit drin, was sich so direkt in der Billanz nicht wieder spiegelt. Oder nehmen wir einen Jim Keller, da weiß man das es ein genialer Kopf ist, der mit seinen Ideen für viel Umsatz sorgen wird, in der Bilanz findest du ihn nirgends...




Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Dazu kommen Umsatz, Gewinn, Marge etc. alles besser bei den blauen. Das einzige was AMD vorweisen kann ist ein ordentliches Wachstum in den letzten Jahren und das Potenzial weiterhin zu wachsen und Marktanteile zu gewinnen, da Intel massiv unter Druck gerät. Aber rechtfertigt sowas bereits eine Bewertung auf 1/4 des größten Halbleiterherstellers der Welt?


Deswegen ist die Marktkapitalisierung bei intel ja auch höher  Jedoch gibt AMD mächtig Gas bei der Marge und wird da die nächsten Jahre vermutlich auch an intel vorbeiziehen... Wenn du dir ihre Bilanz (intel) mal anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass die nicht so ganz sorgenfrei sind und mit den Fabriken für die Fertigung auch ein Sorgenkind am Bein haben. Floppt die Fertigung wieder, ist das ein hohes Risiko.



Lotto schrieb:


> Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man möchte:
> AMD war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine reine Zockeraktie. Niemand hat diesen kommenden Erfolg so wirklich vorhergesehen (bzw. dran geglaubt), ansonsten hätten die Leute ja schon vorher wie blöd die Aktien gekauft.



Eigentlich nicht, wenn man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt hatte und wusste, wer alles mit an Board ist. Klar ein gewisses Risiko hat man bei jedem Invest das ist klar deswegen hatte ich bei 2,20 auch nur 11k investiert und bin froh das getan und noch nicht verkauft zu haben


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Die 4%, die man entnimmt können auch durch Verkäufe realisiert werden und nicht mehr nur durch Dividenden.



Ja nach 30 Jahren, wenn man dann entnimmt. Auf wieviele Kleinaktionäre dürfte das heute zutreffen? Wer in dem Alter ist wird mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Sparbuch/Tagesgeldkonto groß geworden sein und erst später auf Aktien umgeschwenkt haben.
Die meisten hier im Forum, welche Aktien halten, dürften wohle im Alter zwischen 20-40 Jahre sein. Da ist man noch meilenweit von der Entnahmephase entfernt. Aber evtl. irre ich mich ja auch und es wimmelt hier von Silver-Agern in ihren 60ern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> ... und es wimmelt hier von Silver-Agern in ihren 60ern.


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja nach 30 Jahren, wenn man dann entnimmt. Auf wieviele Kleinaktionäre dürfte das heute zutreffen? Wer in dem Alter ist wird mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Sparbuch/Tagesgeldkonto groß geworden sein und erst später auf Aktien umgeschwenkt haben.
> Die meisten hier im Forum, welche Aktien halten, dürften wohle im Alter zwischen 20-40 Jahre sein. Da ist man noch meilenweit von der Entnahmephase entfernt. Aber evtl. irre ich mich ja auch und es wimmelt hier von Silver-Agern in ihren 60ern.



Aktien sind langfristige Investitionen und gut dazu geeignet, fürs Alter vorzusorgen. Zum Zocken eher nicht, wie schon mehrfach ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## eclipso (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> ... es wimmelt hier von Silver-Agern in ihren 60ern.


Vor allem wimmelt es hier von Marketingleuten. Die Silveragern wussten schon vor 40 Jahren, dass Aktien als Altersvorsorge richtig schön in die Altersarmut führen können. Kannst ja mal paar fragen, die das bei der Commersbank dbzgl angelegt hatten. Man setzt nie auf ein Pferd, wie überall, weil man dann auch alles verlieren kann. Die Altersvorsorge allein in Aktien zu investieren, davon raten sogar Experten ab.

Diesen Schwachsinn empfehlen vor allem Leute, die damit und daran ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, dass man direkt alle Unternehmen verstaatlichen soll.



Rede doch bitte keinen Unsinn. 

Jetzt geht es darum,
alle auf spektulativ erwirtschaftente Gewinne,
welche ja auch an der globalen Umweltzerstörung
massgeblich beteiligt sind,
einfach mal einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Nachhaltigkeit,
ist das Ding.

Jetzt, in der Coronakrise,
könne man alles umstellen.

Jetzt fehlt aber ein globaler Leader,
Trump, Putin oder Merkel?

Gott sei Dank, ich werde in 30 Jahren so verkalkt sein,
da wird mir das Titte sein.


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Aktien sind langfristige Investitionen und gut dazu geeignet, fürs Alter vorzusorgen. Zum Zocken eher nicht, wie schon mehrfach ausgeführt wurde.



Es gibt auch die Strategie, dass man eben auf Aktien setzt die gute Dividenden ausschütten und diese dann als zusätzliches monatliches Einkommen zu nutzen.


----------



## Lotto (10. Juli 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Diesen Schwachsinn empfehlen vor allem Leute, die damit und daran ihr Geld verdienen.



Es gibt de facto seit einigen Jahren keine Alternative mehr der schleichenden Geldentwertung durch Inflation zu entkommen.
Die ganzen von Banken/Versicherungen beworbenen Produkte die noch irgendwas an Rendite bringen sind auch nichts anderes als ein Fond des Instituts, mit dem Unterschied das die es sich dann auch noch fürstlich bezahlen lassen, dass sie dir Sch..... angedreht haben.
Das schließt übrigens die ganzen privaten Altersvorsorge-Verträge mit ein.

Wobei "keine Alternative" natürlich nicht richtig ist: es gibt ja auch Immobilien.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Strategie, dass man eben auf Aktien setzt die gute Dividenden ausschütten und diese dann als zusätzliches monatliches Einkommen zu nutzen.



Da nehm ich lieber Immobilien. Aber in beiden Fällen: Wenn man keine Erben hat, schmeißt man Geld zum Fenster raus!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt de facto seit einigen Jahren keine Alternative mehr der schleichenden Geldentwertung durch Inflation zu entkommen.



Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Alternativen (bzw. Assetklassen). Das einzige was langfristig garantiert verliert ist auf dem Konto geparktes Bargeld, aus den von dir genannten Gründen.

Aber man muss auch dabei bedenken, dass so geparktes Bargeld auch andere Vorteile hat, denn Rendite ist nicht alles. Beispielsweise kanns dir (sofern du bei einer halbwegs renommierten Bank bist...) nicht passieren, dass morgen 90% deines Kontos futsch sind. Bei Aktien geht das sehr wohl wie man vor kurzem erlebt hat im DAX.


Die einzig sinnvolle Art, mit seinem Vermögen sofern man denn eines hat umzugehen ist, es auf möglichst viele verschiedene Assetklassen zu verteilen und die Art der Verteilung seinem ganz persönlichen Sicherheitsbedarf anzupassen. Mir ist ebenso wie dir klar, dass auf dem Konto liegendes Geld "nutzlos" ist und mittel-/langfristig an Wert verliert. Dennoch habe ich aktuell 59,4% meines Vermögens als solches vorliegen (der Rest ist auf Aktien, Fonds, Versicherung, Edelmetalle usw. verteilt - sind leider aber keine großen absoluten Summen^^) - denn erstens bin ich ein eher auf Sicherheit angelegter Mensch und zweitens sind die Börsen nach meiner persönlichen Meinung kurz davor fett auf die Mütze zu bekommen weswegen das Depot entsprechend ausgedünnt wurde. Es hilft mir übertrieben gesagt nicht weiter, 5% Rendite mehr im Mittel zu machen aber nicht mehr ruhig schlafen zu können weil ich all mein Geld im Kasino aufm Tisch habe.

Das kann jeder so handhaben wie er es persönlich möchte, wichtig ist nur, DASS man es handhabt und sich ein bisschen informiert. Denn alleine daran scheitert es schon in der breiten Masse - die meisten Menschen die ich kenne wissen nicht mal, wie viel sie genau besitzen (oder schulden...), wo was liegt, wie viele Ein-/Ausgaben sie haben und welche usw.... wer keine Ahnung von seinen Finanzen hat hat keine Chance sie zu regeln. Ich mag da etwas kleinlich sein (weswegen ich beispielsweise oben sofort die Bargeldquote angeben konnte, das ist alles per Excel recht aufwändig geführt), bin damit aber die letzten 15 Jahre sehr gut unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, dass man direkt alle Unternehmen verstaatlichen soll.
> 
> Sag mal, bist du es Frau Wagenknecht?
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon wird keine Firma gezwungen, zu einer AG zu werden.




Nö, wer will denn hier etwas verstaatlichen?

Mir geht es nur darum, die Exzesse an den Börsen zu minimieren.
Wenn Billionen Dollars täglich mehrfach um die Welt geschleust werden,
um aus minimalen Kursschwankungen Millionen zu verdienen,
dann hat das überhaupt NICHTS mit Investment oder Nachhaltigkeit zu tun.

Das ist reine Zockerei.

Der nächste Crash kommt garantiert,
wer wird denn dann die "notleidenden systemrelevanten" Akteure wieder aufpäppeln?


----------

